# قسم خاص بالرجال



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمه ,

على غرار قسم حواء فى المنتدى .. كنت اقترحت من سنتين تقريبا أقتراح بوجود قسم للرجال بس كان اقتراح بشكل خاض (غير مرئى للجميع)ولحد دلوقتى موصلنيش رد معين .

فقولت نشوف ونسمع الاراء ..

والقسم الرجالى سيهتم بشؤون الرجل من جميع النواحى :

+ اخير صيحات الملابس , الاكسسوريس , الخ الخ

+ مواضيع رجاليه 

+ اسئله وأستفسارات رجاليه بحته ( تليق بينا طبعا)

يعنى من الاخر القسم  هيخدم رجاله المنتدى الغلابه :08:

فى تصويت فى الموضوع .. أحب اسمع صويتكم :smile02​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 نوفمبر 2011)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء 

دا صويت ولا اييييييييييييييه 

معاك يا معلم 




> يعنى من الاخر القسم هيخدم رجاله المنتدى الغلابه



طيب والمفتريين 


ايه ظروفهم 

ههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (16 نوفمبر 2011)

معاك يامعلم
شكلك فاااااااهم
يا نصة
ههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رأى صائب 
لكن
ظروفه ومحتوياته لابد من التحدث بشأنها 

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2011)

تم التصويت


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*مع الاقتراح -- صوتت بنعم 

سلام و نعمة *


----------



## esambraveheart (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*موافقون..و اهو نرتاح و نريح*​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم يا غالى

بشروط المنتدى المسيحى طبعا

+++
*​


----------



## rania79 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

فكرة حلوة اكييييييييييييييد
يالا منتو غلابة برضة ومن نفسكم يعنى
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## esambraveheart (16 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> تم التصويت


*لا اعتقد تاسوني ان القسم سيكون " سلفي " او محظور علي اخواتنا هنا ..بالعكس.. سيكون مرحب بتواجدكم ..و ارائكم بالقطع ستكون المرآة التي ينظر فيها الرجال ليروا انفسهم بصدق و بدون مجامله و بلا رتوش.*​​​​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مع اللى يدفع :gy0000:
الصوت بكام ؟؟:smile02

تم التصويت


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2011)

> لا اعتقد تاسوني ان القسم سيكون " سلفي " او محظور علي اخواتنا هنا ..بالعكس.. سيكون مرحب بتواجدكم ..و ارائكم بالقطع ستكون المرآة التي ينظر فيها الرجال ليروا انفسهم بصدق و بدون مجامله و بلا رتوش.



لا بس ممكن يكون اخوانى 

انا ديموقراطية اللى هيستقر عليه الاغلبية ههههههه


----------



## esambraveheart (16 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا بس ممكن يكون اخوانى


*لا من الناحيه دي اطمني و ما تخافيش.. و مش حانفرض عليكم الحجاب عند دخول القسم*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2011)

> لا من الناحيه دي اطمني و ما تخافيش.. و مش حانفرض عليكم الحجاب عند دخول القسم



طب هتفرضوا علينا ايه ؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (16 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب هتفرضوا علينا ايه ؟؟


* الجزيه بس ..شفتي بقي احنا طيبين ازاي ؟؟*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2011)

> الجزيه بس ..شفتي بقي احنا طيبين ازاي ؟؟



دى على الستات بس ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (16 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> دى على الستات بس ؟


*طبعا ... وهو انتو بتروحوا الجيش ؟؟؟*​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دي نفسنة بقي
اكمن احنا لينا قسم وانتوا لا فبتطالبوا ان يكون ليكم قسم
طب المرأة كل المجتمع دلوقتي وطبيعي يكون ليها قسم
انتوا يكون ليكم قسم بتاع ايه اصلا
ما احنا بنتكرم وبننزل ليكم مواضيع
ما كفاية عليكم كده​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2011)

> طبعا ... وهو انتو بتروحوا الجيش ؟؟؟



لاء الجزية على الكل

لان احنا مبنروحش الجيش لان القانون كده

انما الرجالةمخيروون اللى يروح ميدفعش


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

نعم ..... قسم مهم
تم التصويت​


----------



## اليعازر (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ليه لأ..

ممكن كتير يستفاد من وجود هكذا قسم بطريقة إيجابية ..

على أن تضع الإدارة قوانين لضبط القسم ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن ... 
بس مش هصوت لانى مش بحب الصوت العالى ههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 نوفمبر 2011)

تم التصويت​


----------



## girgis2 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم التصويت

فكرة كويسة وياريت يكون في قسم يعبر عن الرجل واحتياجاته ومشاكله بجد 

شكرااا مارسو للدعوة وللفكرة الجديدة والمفيدة للكل
*​


----------



## zama (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بمناسبة قسم الرجال : فالرجولة مش سهلة ، أسترجل و أشرب biril مشروب شعير طبيعي  ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

==

بجد فكرة حلوة للأسباب الآتية :

1- من منطلق المساواة بالمرأة ، فإذن يجب و حتماً ولا بد و النبي تعملولنا قسم نداري فيه و بئس المصير  ..

2- بما إن المرأة هي 1/2 المجتمع فلابد من الأهتمام بالتص التاني و تنشئة فتي وشاب اليوم ليكون 

راعي جيد بالمستقبل و إلا هتلاقوا شباب عشوائي غير مهيأ ..

3- من منطلق تجسيد العدالة الإجتماعية المترسخة بفضل كتابنا المقدس و هو شعار منتدانا ، فلابد 

من إرساء أهمية معلنة للرجال ..

4- الرجل أساس للبيت و المرأة رونقه ، لو أهملنا حق الرجل ، إذن فلا رونق للرمال ..

==

يفضل نعمل قسم للرجال لئلا نقيم الحد علي *تاسوني كوينا* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

==

as you like ، bye ..


----------



## Eva Maria (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعني مثلاً مثلاً يعني 

ايه هي المواضيع في قسم الرجال والي يمنع على النساء رؤيتها بتاتاً وعلى الاطلاق؟؟!!!

قسم للمرأة وافهمنا مع انه حتى الان لا أجد سبباً لحجبه, فالمواضيع فيه موجودة في كل المنتديات وعادية جداً ومقبولة اجتماعياً في المجتمع الشرقي, كل ما يحتويه هو مواضيع عن الأزياء والمطبخ, ولا أعرف ما الذي يدعونا أساساً لحجب هذا القسم. 

وبعد هذا نفتتح قسم مغلق للرجال ؟!!!!

للأسف أنا ضد فكرة الحجاب وعدم الإختلاط هذه ( الحجاب ليس بالضرورة غطاء الرأس لكن أي حجب بين الرجل والمرأة في الحياة الاجتماعية)
*


----------



## girgis2 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> *يعني مثلاً مثلاً يعني
> 
> ايه هي المواضيع في قسم الرجال والي يمنع على النساء رؤيتها بتاتاً وعلى الاطلاق؟؟!!!
> 
> ...



*بعد اذن الأخ مارسو

أعتقد ان مفيش في هذا الاقتراح حجب للمواضيع الرجالية عن المرأة

بالعكس دا المفروض فعلاااا يكون في ناس بتعرف تعبر عن الرجل الشرقي وهمومه ومشاكله ودا عشان الفهم المتبادل بين الرجل والمرأة

ولكن الحجب هنا ربما سيكون للأعضاء اللي مادون المباركين ودا ممكن يكون من وجهة نظر الادارة - اللي حضرتك منها - وممكن تكون الادارة شايفة ان المواضيع دي ربما تكون موضع سخرية لأشخاص غير مسيحيين ومتعصبين وبيشوفوا كل حاجة بالمقلوب وكأن لا يوجد منتديات لديهم لا تحتوي على مواضيع من هذا الشكل أيضاااا ويناقشوها من منظورهم الغير المسيحي 

*​


----------



## Eva Maria (18 نوفمبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *بعد اذن الأخ مارسو
> 
> أعتقد ان مفيش في هذا الاقتراح حجب للمواضيع الرجالية عن المرأة
> 
> ...



*في هذه الحالة لا بأس
وفي الواقع كنت أعتقد أن قسم حواء يقتصر على النساء, لكنني كنت مخطئة, فعذراً 
*


----------



## girgis2 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*عذر حضرتك مقبول طبعاااا ولا يوجد داعي له

أدينا كسبنا صوت أو رأي نسائي من الادارة يا جدعان

عقبال الباقي :2: ههههه

بس المشكلة هي هل هيكون في ناس هنا في المنتدى هتعرف تعبر عن الراجل ومشاكله كما يشعر بها هو فعلاااا ؟ 
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2011)

لا يعنى ان مواضيع القسم رجاليه بحته فايبقى القسم محجوب عن حواء 

ثم بوجه عام ماحبش ان القسم يبقى محجوب زى قسم حواء .. مافيش داعى لكدة.​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
> 
> ==
> 
> ...



يا زاما انت عايز تقارن مواضيع حواء بمواضيع ادم

ده لو القسم اتفتح هتلاقى فيه موضوعين

موضوع عن شوية قمصان وموضوع عن شوية بنطلونات

حطوهم فى قسمنا زى بعضه احنا موافقين


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*بصراحه كنت من فتره اقترحت قسم للمواضيع اللى مش بنقدر ننقاشها على العام
بس اترفض
وبالنسبه للاقتراح انا بأيده
او ممكن نريح دماغنا ونعيد تسمية قسم حواء الى ادم وحواء
لو مفيش الداعى لعمل قسم زى كده 
*


----------



## girgis2 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ده لو القسم اتفتح هتلاقى فيه موضوعين

موضوع عن شوية قمصان وموضوع عن شوية بنطلونات

*هل كل اهتمامات الراجل في شوية قمصان وبنطلونات ؟!

وعلى الرغم ان لما واحد يجي يتقرب لواحدة ليتقدم للارتباط بها فهي بتفرزه كدة من الساعة للشوز للبنطلون و للقميص برضة !! غير كمان انه بيبقى بالنسبة ليها أشبه بكتاب مفتوح في حين هو ممكن برضة ميكونش عارف ولا قادر يدرس شخصيتها كويس لأن أغلب البنات قبل الجواز مش بيكونوا على طبيعتهم وبيبقوا حريصين جدااا في انهم يظهروا بصورة خالية من العيوب على الشاب اللي بيبقى على طبيعته ومش عامل حساب لحاجة

لو كانوا الرجالة بالسطحية دي وكل اهتماماتهم في القميص وبالنطلون فمن الواجب برضة نوعيهم ونفهمهم

  ولو الراجل فهم نفسه كويس وفهم حواء اللي أمامه كويس وفهم هو عايز آيه منها وفهم آيه اللي بيضايقه منها برضة ؟ وليه ؟ فهيرتاح وبالتالي هيريح معاه حواء برضة

وكدة أفضل من ان الراجل يبقى مش فاهم عشان حواء تمشيه على كيفها ولما ينفجر في وجهها تقول ان الراجل دا كائن عصبي ولا يعرف غير الصوت العالي ومش بيعرف يعمل حاجة غير انه بيضرب وبيكسر (وطبعاااا دا من قلة حيلته لأنه لو كان عنده حلول تانية غير التكسير والضرب كان عملها) ؟!!!

بس على فكرة هو ممكن فعلاااا القسم يحتوي على موضوعين فقط

ودا مش عشان كل اهتمامات الراجل في بنطلون وقميص وبس ولكن اللي بشوفه هنا في المنتدى وبشكل عام في الحياة ان الراجل ميعرفش يعبر عن نفسه صح

وحتى الناس اللي بتعرف تتكلم فهنلاقي كل اهتمامها وتوعيتها منصب بشكل ملحوظ جدااا على حواء واذا اتكلموا عن آدم نلاقي كلامهم هجومي ومتحامل عليه

آين هو آدم من كل هذا الاهتمام والتوعية من اللي بيهتم بالبنت أكتر ونلاقي بعد كدة البنت بتفهم أكتر وبتعرف تعبر عن نفسها ومشاكلها كويس وصوتها هو العالي والمسموع بحكم طبيعتها الكلامية أكثر (طبعاااا أنا بتكلم عن الجيل الجديد أما الأجيال اللي سبقتنا فممكن كاااان فعلاااا الوضع مختلف)
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> هل كل اهتمامات الراجل في شوية قمصان وبنطلونات ؟!
> 
> وعلى الرغم ان لما واحد يجي يتقرب لواحدة ليتقدم للارتباط بها فهي بتفرزه كدة من الساعة للشوز للبنطلون و للقميص برضة !! غير كمان انه بيبقى بالنسبة ليها أشبه بكتاب مفتوح في حين هو ممكن برضة ميكونش عارف ولا قادر يدرس شخصيتها كويس لأن أغلب البنات قبل الجواز مش بيكونوا على طبيعتهم وبيبقوا حريصين جدااا في انهم يظهروا بصورة خالية من العيوب على الشاب اللي بيبقى على طبيعته ومش عامل حساب لحاجة
> 
> ...



كل ده رد 

ده زعلك وحش اوووى

طب بلاش موضوعين 

كام موضوع فى نظرك ؟؟


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

هغتالك يا تاسونى


----------



## girgis2 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل ده رد
> 
> ده زعلك وحش اوووى
> 
> ...



*خليهم موضوعين ونص ههههه

معلشي أنا رغيت كتير عشان كونت عايز أوضح معلومة ان قسم زي كدة ضروري في الوقت الحالي ولو نجحت فكرته وتنفيذه فهيحل مشاكل كتير زي اللي قولتها

وأعتذر للأخ مارسو لكلامي الكتير
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> هغتالك يا تاسونى



كل ده عشان كلمة الحق 



> خليهم موضوعين ونص ههههه
> 
> معلشي أنا رغيت كتير عشان كونت عايز أوضح معلومة ان قسم زي كدة ضروري في الوقت الحالي ولو نجحت فكرته وتنفيذه فهيحل مشاكل كتير زي اللي قولتها
> 
> وأعتذر للأخ مارسو لكلامي الكتير



ههههههههههه لا ولا يهمك ارغى براحتك

انا بس قولت وجهة نظرى

الادارة حرة فى التصرف :close_tem


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ده موضوعك يا جرجس
ودع كوينا بقى علشان كانت كويسه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 نوفمبر 2011)

انتو بقيتو بطالبو بالمساوات انتو كمان هههههههه

انا مش موافقه   ومش هصوت


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> ده موضوعك يا جرجس
> ودع كوينا بقى علشان كانت كويسه



ايييييه انتوا كلكوا عليا ولا ايه 

ولا يهمنى ههههههههههه



> انتو بقيتو بطالبو بالمساوات انتو كمان هههههههه
> 
> انا مش موافقه ومش هصوت



لاء خليكى ايجابية وصوتى بلاء


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء خليكى ايجابية وصوتى بلاء



بمووت في الايجابيه انا
حصللل وتم التصويت بلاء:smile01


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايييييه انتوا كلكوا عليا ولا ايه
> 
> ولا يهمنى ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



عسل انتى وخالتك شفاعه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> عسل انتى وخالتك شفاعه



طبعا طبعا ده شيئ اكيد


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> ده لو القسم اتفتح هتلاقى فيه موضوعين
> 
> موضوع عن شوية قمصان وموضوع عن شوية بنطلونات
> 
> ...




الله ينور يا جرجس .. كلمتين فى الجوووووووون​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> الله ينور يا جرجس .. كلمتين فى الجوووووووون



شكلك فاهم يا نصة :smile01

مدام قال دراع مرسى يبقى بيتكلم صح


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكلك فاهم يا نصة :smile01
> 
> مدام قال دراع مرسى يبقى بيتكلم صح




ياااااابت بطلى استفزاز واركنى على جنب

بدل ما اعورك انتى وخالتك شفاعه :act31:​


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2011)

لو هتدونى زيت وسكر وبطاطين وخمسين جنيه ووجبة كنتاكى انا اصوت


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2011)

فكره برضه بس يبقي متاح لحواء


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> فكره برضه بس يبقي متاح لحواء



هما كمان هيفكروا يحجبوا هههههههههه

ده يبقى كتير 

متاح لحواء طبعا لو اتعمل يعنى


----------



## girgis2 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا جماعة القسم مش هيكون محجوب عن حواء

ممكن أعرف بس يا أخت كوينا آية سبب رفضك لهذا الاقتراح ؟

يعني انتي شايفة مثلاااا ان الشاب دلوقتي بقى خلاص عارف كل حاجة وفاهم كل حاجة عن نفسه وعن البنت اللي قصاده ؟

وياترى كل طرف فيهم (الشاب والبنت) بيبقى فاهم الطرف التاني بيقصد آيه بكلامه للطرف الآخر ؟

هل شايفة ان الشاب بيعرف يدرس شخصية البنت اللي قصاده كويس وبيعرف يختار صح زي ما البنت بتغربله كدة وبتعرف كل حاجة فيه - في حين هي بتكون خبيثة جدااا جدااا في انها تخفي كل عيوبها وبيكون فعلاااا صعب على الراجل انه يكتشفها ؟

هل شايفة ان الشباب كلهم دلوقتي أصبحوا من كتر الاهتمام بيهم بقوا فاهمين وعارفين ازاي هيتعاملوا مع المشاكل الصعبة اللي هتواجههم كأرباب أسر فيما بعد ويكونوا أزواج ناجحين في بيوتهم **ويكونوا سعداء** بحياتهم الأسرية ؟

هل شايفة ان الشباب كلهم بيعرفوا يتعاملوا صح مع الأطفال وبالتالي مع أبنائهم فيما بعد وهيكونوا فعلاااا آباء صالحين ؟

كل الأسئلة دي وغيرها كتير والظروف دلوقتي اتغيرت والشباب بيتخبط والاهتمام مازال منصب على حواء فقط !!! 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

> يا جماعة القسم مش هيكون محجوب عن حواء
> 
> ممكن سؤال يا أخت كوينا
> آية سبب رفضك لهذا الاقتراح ؟
> ...



ولااااااااااااا حاجة من الكلام اللى انت قولته ده

كل الموضوع انى حاسة ان القسم هيبقى فاضى ( مواضيعه قليلة ) متستدعيش اننا نفتح قسم بحاله

وانكوا ممكن تحطوا مواضيعكوا فى قسم حواء ( نعمل موضوع مخصص لادم فيه )

ده رأيى والادارة ليها حرية التصرف


----------



## girgis2 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ولااااااااااااا حاجة من الكلام اللى انت قولته ده
> 
> كل الموضوع انى حاسة ان القسم هيبقى فاضى ( مواضيعه قليلة ) متستدعيش اننا نفتح قسم بحاله
> 
> ...



*أنا مش بتكلم عن الادارة دلوقتي وطبعاااا حضرتك حرة في رأيك

بس تفتكري كدة باحساسك يعني ان المواضيع الضرورية لكي يكون الراجل زوج ناجح وأب صالح يعرف يتعامل مع المشاكل اللي هتواجهه مواضيع قليلة ؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

> أنا مش بتكلم عن الادارة دلوقتي وطبعاااا حضرتك حرة في رأيك
> 
> بس تفتكري كدة باحساسك يعني ان المواضيع الضرورية لكي يكون الراجل زوج ناجح وأب صالح يعرف يتعامل مع المشاكل اللي هتواجهه مواضيع قليلة ؟



 عشان اوضح انا اقصد قليلة عددااااا طبعا

ااااااه قليلة عددا على النت


----------



## girgis2 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> عشان اوضح انا اقصد قليلة عددااااا طبعا
> 
> ااااااه قليلة عددا على النت



*مهو ده  عدم الاهتمام بالراجل اللي أنا بقوله لأن المواضيع القليلة دي على النت  عدداااا - زي ما بتقولي - في الواقع بقى ومشاكله الصعبة بتبقى غير كدة
و**من المفروض يكون لينا احنا كمسيحيين مواضيعنا الخاصة بينا** كرجال زي حواء بدل نسخ ولصق من على النت
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

> مهو ده عدم الاهتمام بالراجل اللي أنا بقوله لأن المواضيع القليلة دي على النت عدداااا - زي ما بتقولي - في الواقع بقى ومشاكله الصعبة بتبقى غير كدة
> ومن المفروض يكون لينا احنا كمسيحيين مواضيعنا الخاصة بينا كرجال زي حواء بدل نسخ ولصق من على النت



اكييييد

بس برده محلناش الموضوع العدد هيبقى قليل على انه يبقى قسم لوحده

سوا كان مواضيع مكتوبة او نسخ ولصق


----------



## sparrow (21 نوفمبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *بس تفتكري كدة باحساسك يعني ان المواضيع الضرورية لكي يكون الراجل زوج ناجح وأب صالح يعرف يتعامل مع المشاكل اللي هتواجهه مواضيع قليلة ؟*​


 
المواضيع الي بتتكلم عن الزوج او الاب والمشاكل و ..........
ليها قسم الاسرة المسيحيه او قسم الاجتماعيات


----------



## أنجيلا (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*احلى حاجة يا اخ girgis2 انك بتحاول تطلع الراجل ملاك والبنت هي اللي بتلعب بيه وبتغربله بينما هو ملاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك ع نيته 30:*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو الراجل بقى مضطهد ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟ احنا بقينا فى القرن الكام ؟:smile02:smile02:smile02*
*عشت وشوفت الراجل مضطهد وبيطالب بحقوقه *
*معلش تذكروا ان اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة فلابد ان تستجيب المرأة هع هع :smile02:smile02:smile02*

*هنحاول نستجيب لمطالبكم الغير مشروعة :fun_lol::fun_lol:*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

> هو الراجل بقى مضطهد ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟ احنا بقينا فى القرن الكام ؟
> عشت وشوفت الراجل مضطهد وبيطالب بحقوقه
> معلش تذكروا ان اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة فلابد ان تستجيب المرأة هع هع
> 
> هنحاول نستجيب لمطالبكم الغير مشروعة



هههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (21 نوفمبر 2011)

يا حول الله يارب ​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا صوت معاكم اهو يامارسو*


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* اقولك حاجه  لاطبعا ويسمى ايه قسم رجال ممنوع دخول اى بنت او امراة 
دة كلام  ينفع
 انا مش موافق على الفكرة دة  
 هندجل برجلنا اليمين بردو  والبنت اللى تدخل القسم تغطى راسها بردو 
 دة اسمه منتدى الكنيسه يعنى كنيسه صغيرة   كلهم هنا اخوات شباب وبنات مش منتدى  (..........)​*


----------



## girgis2 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اقولك حاجه  لاطبعا ويسمى ايه قسم رجال ممنوع دخول اى بنت او امراة
> دة كلام  ينفع
> انا مش موافق على الفكرة دة
> هندجل برجلنا اليمين بردو  والبنت اللى تدخل القسم تغطى راسها بردو
> دة اسمه منتدى الكنيسه يعنى كنيسه صغيرة   كلهم هنا اخوات شباب وبنات مش منتدى  (..........)​*



*
على حسب فهمي لمشاركتك أخي يوليوس انك فاكر ان القسم هيكون محجوب عن حواء

الكلام ده مش صحيح وهذا ردي على أخت لينا هنا في المنتدى كانت فاكرة زيك كدة ان القسم هيكون غير متاح لحواء :
*​ 



girgis2 قال:


> *
> مفيش في هذا الاقتراح حجب للمواضيع الرجالية عن المرأة بالعكس
> 
> دا المفروض فعلاااا يكون في ناس بتعرف تعبر عن الرجل الشرقي وهمومه ومشاكله ودا عشان الفهم المتبادل بين الرجل والمرأة
> ...



*
وشوف كمان رد الأخ مارسو على نفس النقطة دي وأنا متفق معاه جدااا فيها (بس في النهاية الادارة حرة في تصرفها) :

*​ 


marcelino قال:


> لا يعنى ان مواضيع القسم رجاليه بحته فايبقى القسم محجوب عن حواء
> 
> *ثم بوجه عام ماحبش ان القسم يبقى محجوب زى قسم حواء .. مافيش داعى لكدة.*​


----------



## geegoo (23 نوفمبر 2011)

تم التصويت ....
و ياريت تعملوا حسابكوا علي المقاسات الاكس لارج  ...


----------



## marcelino (24 نوفمبر 2011)

geegoo قال:


> تم التصويت ....
> و ياريت تعملوا حسابكوا علي المقاسات الاكس لارج  ...




انت منهم :new6:​


----------



## marcelino (3 ديسمبر 2011)

للرفع ​


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2011)

طبعاً الإهتمام بالرجل وشخصيته ليس أقل أهمية من المرأة، لكن إهتمام المرأة نفسها في بعض من هذه المواضيع هو اكبر من إهتمام الرجل. فنجد المرأة تهتم بموضوع الملبس بينما هذا الشئ يكون منعدم عند الرجال. فلم اتصفح اي منتدى من قبل فيه قسم خاص لملبس الرجل ولذلك اجده من الصعب فرز قسم خاص لمواضيع تكون شبه منعدمة.

بالنسبة للنقاشات فمكانها دائماً في قسم الشبابيات. فقسم الشبابيات كان هو المنطلق لكل الحوارات والنقاشات الإجتماعية وبعدها تم إنشاء قسم حواء للمواضيع الحوائية التي هي خارج إطار النقاشات (كلمبس واكسسوارات وغيرها).

فالنقاشات والحوارات تبقى في قسم الإجتماعيات، حتى لو كانت رجالية او نسائية بحتة.


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> طبعاً الإهتمام بالرجل وشخصيته ليس أقل أهمية من المرأة، لكن إهتمام المرأة نفسها في بعض من هذه المواضيع هو اكبر من إهتمام الرجل. فنجد المرأة تهتم بموضوع الملبس بينما هذا الشئ يكون منعدم عند الرجال. فلم اتصفح اي منتدى من قبل فيه قسم خاص لملبس الرجل ولذلك اجده من الصعب فرز قسم خاص لمواضيع تكون شبه منعدمة.
> 
> بالنسبة للنقاشات فمكانها دائماً في قسم الشبابيات. فقسم الشبابيات كان هو المنطلق لكل الحوارات والنقاشات الإجتماعية وبعدها تم إنشاء قسم حواء للمواضيع الحوائية التي هي خارج إطار النقاشات (كلمبس واكسسوارات وغيرها).
> 
> فالنقاشات والحوارات تبقى في قسم الإجتماعيات، حتى لو كانت رجالية او نسائية بحتة.




شكراا ​


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2011)

الى جميع من صوت بنعم : حظ أوفر فى الاقتراحات القادمه ​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2011)

> الى جميع من صوت بنعم : حظ أوفر فى الاقتراحات القادمه



اخيرا لا كسبت كانت فين ساعة الاستفتاء


----------



## girgis2 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اخيرا لا كسبت كانت فين ساعة الاستفتاء


*

أصلكوا ناصحين
فالحين تتشطروا علينا احنا وبس :closedeye
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2011)

> *
> أصلكوا ناصحين
> فالحين تتشطروا علينا احنا وبس :closedeye
> *



ههههههههه ما هى لاء برده هنا عددها قليل

اهو بقينا فالحين فى حاجة وخلاص احسن من مفيش


----------



## girgis2 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه ما هى لاء برده هنا عددها قليل
> 
> اهو بقينا فالحين فى حاجة وخلاص احسن من مفيش


*
برافوو عليكي

شطورة :new2:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2011)

> *برافوو عليكي
> 
> شطورة :new2:*



ما انا عارفة وايه الجديد


----------



## girgis2 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما انا عارفة وايه الجديد


*
على رأي مارسو

عسل أنتي وحياة خالتك شفاعه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2011)

> *
> على رأي مارسو
> 
> عسل أنتي وحياة خالتك شفاعه*



ودى برده انا عرفاها مفيش جديد


----------



## zama (6 ديسمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> طبعاً الإهتمام بالرجل وشخصيته ليس أقل أهمية من المرأة (( 1 )) ، لكن إهتمام المرأة نفسها في بعض من هذه المواضيع هو اكبر من إهتمام الرجل . فنجد المرأة تهتم بموضوع الملبس بينما هذا الشئ يكون منعدم عند الرجال (( 2 )) . فلم اتصفح اي منتدى من قبل فيه قسم خاص لملبس الرجل ولذلك اجده من الصعب فرز قسم خاص لمواضيع تكون شبه منعدمة (( 3 )) .
> 
> بالنسبة للنقاشات فمكانها دائماً في قسم الشبابيات. فقسم الشبابيات كان هو المنطلق لكل الحوارات والنقاشات الإجتماعية
> (( 4 )) وبعدها تم إنشاء قسم حواء للمواضيع الحوائية التي هي خارج إطار النقاشات (كلمبس واكسسوارات وغيرها).
> ...



هرد مختصراً لفكر حضرتك المطروح ، طبقاً للنقاش العلمي المتأدب و كوني ولد ..

أدرك جيداً أن ردي ليس محوري بالتنفيذ ، لكن أستأذنك بالقراءة ..

==

(( 1 )) رؤية منطقية ممتازة ..

(( 2 )) لو رؤية حضرتك أن الرجل أهتماماته تتباين بإهتمامات المرأة ، فلابد من توجيه 

التوعية السليمة ليتنمق فكره مثلها ، لأن ليس بين ليلة و ضحاها أصبحت المرأة هكذا ..

(( 3 )) شعبية و عموم التصرف لا تعني أنه أصبح مقياس يحتذي به ، لو كان ذلك الأتجاه 

متوافر لدي الأسلاف المطورين بفكرهم _ بأي مجال _ لحياتنا لأصبحت البشرية كما هي ..

(( 4 )) هل أعتبر ذلك التوضيح بمثابة تصريح للشباب ليتسعوا بالفكر لطرح المواضيع التي 

ممكن أن يتناولوها بالطرح ؟؟

(( 5 )) ما مستوي التعمق بالملفات الشبابية المستترة بالعقول ؟؟

==

أسمحلي أقول لحضرتك أنه لابد أن تتسع مستوي شفافية الطرح المسموح بها 

للمواضيع ، لأن أساليب الطرح الحالية لابد و أن تبتعد عن مرحلة الغيوم .. (( رأيئ )) ..

==

bye ..


----------



## girgis2 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> (( 3 )) شعبية و عموم التصرف لا تعني أنه أصبح مقياس يحتذي به ، لو كان ذلك الأتجاه
> 
> متوافر لدي الأسلاف المطورين بفكرهم _ بأي مجال _ لحياتنا لأصبحت البشرية كما هي ..
> 
> ...


*
أنا متفق مع كلامك جدااا

لأن الاتجاة السائد لنوعية المواضيع دي يا اما :- 

1- لا تتناسب مع الواقع الحالي ودا ممكن يكون بسبب :

أ- عدم تعمق طارحيها بما يواجهنا في الوقت الحالي فعلاااا لأن الزمن بيتغير

ب- أو بسبب طرحها من وجهة نظر أسلافنا - ومعاهم بعض الشباب برضة - اللي ممكن كانوا فعلاااا على أيامهم المرأة هي اللي كانت مش عارفة تعبر عن نفسها ومشاكلها كويس

2- أو أن من يطرح الموضوع نفسه متحامل على الرجل ويرى أن الراجل هو دائماااا المخطيء وبالتالي لا يكون نقده حيادياااا موضوعياااا .
*​


----------



## zama (7 ديسمبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> أنا متفق مع كلامك جدااا
> 
> لأن الاتجاة السائد لنوعية المواضيع دي يا اما :-
> ...



طبقاً لأن القسم لعرض وجهات النظر بصورة أقتراحات ، 

سأتلو مجرداً وجهة نظري المتوافقة بكلام حضرتك ..

*"* ما أراه أن المرأة بلا أستثناء بكل المجالات _ واقعية أو أفتراضية _ تعزف بالوتر الذي 

سيكون به مصلحتها ، تنتهج سياسة الضعف لتريح نفسها عندما يترائ لها ، 

تنتهج سياسة المساواة الحديثة " القاسمية " عند أقتناص المميزات ، 

لا و لم و لن أراها مُطلقاً تنتهج سياسة المساواة العادلة ، 

تترجم ذلك المبادئ لجم التصرفات المفعمة بسلوكياتها ، 

قمة الأحترافية و المهنية بالأقناع بكل أسلوب بوقته *"* ..


----------



## girgis2 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> *"* ما أراه أن المرأة بلا أستثناء بكل المجالات _ واقعية أو أفتراضية _ تعزف بالوتر الذي سيكون به مصلحتها ،
> 
> تنتهج سياسة الضعف لتريح نفسها عندما يترائ لها ،
> 
> ...



*الله ينور عليك

كنت فييين من زماااان يا راااجل
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 ديسمبر 2011)

يااااااااااااااه

ده الموضوع طلع كبير اوووووى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*تم التصويت *​


----------

